#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Intergraph PV Elite 2016 v18 ---------Download here

## mshikhan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Use WinRAR v5 or above for decompressing.



EnjoySee More: Intergraph PV Elite 2016 v18 ---------Download here

----------


## mshikhan

If your AntiVirus Software detects any K*e*y*g*e*n*   or   C*r*a*c*k*  as virus then I think it is best to use another computer (without antivirus software installed) if possible & use the *m*e*d*i*c*i*n*e* to get any serial or registration code & then put that serial or any other information in your original PC.

----------


## mshikhan

Another Link but not tested.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mshikhan

SPLM v12 k*e*y*g*e*n is here but not tested with this version (2016).
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Beni_pgn

please any one share other the link, from previews link.....

----------


## josemou

I cant install, can anyone help me. Does not accept my machine ID.

----------


## oldgrey2

Hi, it's very likely that Windows does not have "loopback adapter" installed.
 It is a driver.
either google how to install it - it's a standard MS Win driver. Inter...grph had a help article on this.
or here's a typical google search link. Once this is set-up you will be able to generate the MachineID - check the txt file that it's saved to - without loopback it's blank - with loopback it's there.  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## auddyy

hi any guy....have a serial number??? Thank you....

----------


## mrbeen

> hi any guy....have a serial number??? Thank you....



you try on this site..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## auddyy

> you try on this site..
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you..

----------


## sharklaser

Let's check it to see if it works

----------


## ypal

What is required to be put under'organisation' and serial number' when istalling this software?
please help
Thanks

----------


## rosenice

Forget codeware or pvelite. Try to get  pv3d.  This is father of all software's.  If you get this  , then no need to get any other software for pressure vessel and heat exchanger.  This is website for this software.  


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. those who have links in China may get it.See More: Intergraph PV Elite 2016 v18 ---------Download here

----------


## A.Y

Need the Serial number PVelite 2016

----------


## A.Y

Serail Number PVElite 2016???

----------


## A.Y

Serial Number PVElite 2016???

----------


## rosenice

I need help from pvelite experts. 

I want to convert pvelite file into xml format just as the codeware compress do to import into AMPreva .

Kindly give me way out. 

You can respond me at my email tauqeer470@gmail.com as well.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## rosenice

Dear all

Using compress we can easily convert files into xml format which can be opened in other softwares.I am using pvelite 2016 v18 SP1 . I want to convert my pvelite file into xml format. Kindly give me way out.Actually I want to open my pvelite model into AMPreva by technosoft which can import xml files.Looking for your expert response.Sincere regards,

----------


## rosenice

Hi friends* 

New version of pvelite 2017 has been released with export features  to excel workshet .

Does anybody have this new version * please share.

Also can anybody write in detail method to import pvelite files into Technosoft Ampreva to get fabrication details. 

Thanks

----------


## rosenice

Dear friends *  I need following software. The company has stopped its products . May be somebody have this software before company stopped this software. Looking for your hopeeful response.The demo download link is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

but i think there is some problem at web site.some key features arePressure Vessel & Heat Exchanger Mechanical Design Software--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Fundamental FeaturesDrag and Drop 3D modeling. Very easy to use and learn* no previous knowledge or experience of CAD programs is needed.TEMA - UHX Shell and Tube Heat Exchanger Mechanical Design and Rating and conceptual modelingASME Pressure Vessels Mechanical Design and Rating and conceptual modelingTEMA Class B* C* R calculations.ASME Sec. VIII Div. 1 calculations.Import Thermal Shell and Tube Heat Exchanger Designs from HTRI's IST* AspenTech's STX * TASC and TASC+ programs.Codeware COMPRESS XML Import!SAT* IGES and STEP SOLID model export!Bill Of Material.Cladding.Multiple Heat Exchangers* Pressure Vessels and 3D DXF objects in the same project.Over 2000 ASME materials available (Including ASME 2006 update).Advanced Real-time reporting - easily and fully customizable* distributable.Live dimensional measurements.Fully customizable 2D drawing templatesMultiple 3D viewports.2D drawing capabilities with real-time macro data.Drag and Drop 2D sketches and drawings.3D Inspection-points with historical data.Advanced project manager and file attachments.Import existing drawings and sketches from other CAD software.Export drawings to other CAD software.Nozzle Schedule Editor.And much more...

----------


## Muhammad Hani

Anybody got the serial number for PV Elite 2016??

----------


## mrbeen

Hello all*

when PVelite -2017 is lunch??

----------


## hunghieu124

i have Pvelite 2017 full.

----------


## jrtn

i just saw it on lavteam
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## eng_m_hamda

Hi Guys* I am trying to install PV Elite 2017 version available on damasgate.com. But when I copy the generated key to the Install License Key option in license.exe file* I get this error message. What's wrong with the installation? My OS in Windows 7 x64.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Intergraph PV Elite 2016 v18 ---------Download here

----------


## irian1

Dear all*

I have download Intergraph.PVELITE.2017v.19.0 on 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

My OS is Windows 10 x64.

I have tried the following configuration with the ****** "SPLM2012.exe":
--------------------------------------------------------
Product                                               Tag     Seats
--------------------------------------------------------
PV ELITE                                              PVE     100
PV ELITE Vessel Analysis Module           PVA     100
PV ELITE Componet Analysis Module    PVB     100
---------------------------------------------------

When I check the license status (C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\License.exe*  "Display" / "Show Key Status")*
it appears that just ONE seat of the license works (PVE):

-------------------------------------------------
No. Of Concurrent Seats   -> 100
->	Tag:   PVE  Seats:  100  Daily Seats:  0
-------------------------------------------------

For information* on the previously releases of PV ELITE* all the SEATS (PVE*PVA and PVB) are activated in the license status.

Do you have the same problem ?

Best regards*

----------


## irian1

Dear all*

I have completed SPLM2012's instructions and it work !


Install and configure SPLM 2012 
-------------------------------
- Go to the SPLM 2012 directory* and then the install_splm directory and run setup.exe to install SPLM.
  Select the SmartPlant License Manager option. When prompted choose "License Machine" option.

- After SPLM is install go to the installation directory "C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin" and Run 'Generate Machine ID' (GenMachineGUI.exe)*
  and enter output file name to generate ID to the text file (example splmkey.txt"). File is written the same directory as GenMachineGui.exe.

- Run as administrator "SPLM 2012 License Generator_DownLoadLy.iR.exe". When window appears paste MachineID in top window generated from 
  previous step. 

- Enter Service  = 735 and find product (like CAESAR II) on list and add seats (example 100)

---> Use shift or control to select all the lines at the same time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!	

- Select Generate Key and copy to Notepad and save

---> NOTE:   A file (key12.txt) including the key is written on the directory that contains  "SPLM2012.exe" 's file.

- Start SPLM (license.exe)* select 'Install and Remove' option* choose 'Install License Key' option and paste copied license (Step 7) 
  in the field 'License key'* press OK.
  Message will return 'License key was successfully installed'. If you get error that license is not within expiray period - license will
  be valid in next day.

- Run License.exe again and in the root menu of the SPLM select option 'Configure and test -> Select License Machine for Client'*
  enter your PC Name (get this by opening a commnad prompt and typeing 'hostname') in the field 'License machine'* press OK.

- In the license.exe root menu select option 'Display ->Show key status' should show key type* number of seats* and expiration date.keys.

- Install Intergraph prodoct and Select License type 'SPLM License'


Best regards*

----------


## eng_m_hamda

Thanks alot for your reply. I know about these steps and I have the software running just fine. The only issue I had was that I didn't have Microsoft loopback adapter installed. Thanks again.

BTW Do you have the latest version of COMPRESS software?

----------


## rosenice

Splm12

I have already installed pvelite 2016. I want to check Pvelite 2017. Plz let me know does it work in virtual machine Windows 7 x86 and Does it require to create loopback adapter in windows 7 too.

----------


## adrek

Where is the download button in the damasgate site? I can't find it.
Do you have to actually register on that site to unlock the download button? Thanks

EDIT: I just registered and it looks like they removed the 2016 version and link to the newest 2017 version.

Do you guys know if the 2017 version from there works?

----------


## rosenice

Dear I have installed pvelite 2017 in windows 8.1 32 enterprise virtual machine  . The software creates models but when I press run calculation button HL key error appears. 

Also it  requires ingrStmp.dll. plz find ingrStmp.dll into your system32 directory and attach here in my response.
I assume that you have installed pvelite 2017. 

Thanks 

Thanks

----------


## rosenice

Plz use *****ed softwares for learning only and dont use them commercially. 
If you get some design work and use *****ed software* allocate some money for the software manufacturers.
For a commercial work better contact software designer for 15 to 30 day cheaper lease. 

A software is sheer effort of its designer and they should not be forgotten while using these softwares and they should be paid as well to pay tribute to their excellent efforts.

----------


## uday_p31

Frnds*

I have installed PV-Elite 2017. Software working & able to create models. But when i press the RUN/ANALYZE button...HL Key error appears.
Pls help

----------


## irian1

Dear uday_p31*

Does the 3 seats (PVE*PVA and PVB) are activated ?
C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\License.exe  "Display" / "Show Key Status".

Best regards*

----------


## rosenice

Method to install pvelite 2017:

1- First using add new hardware wizard install loopback adapter. In windows 8 and above it is named as KM-Test loopback adapter. Follow the same procedure as for pvelite 2016 from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for loopback adapter and give it a static ip.After that disable all adapters in your pc except loopback adapter. Now follow as given below. Install and configure SPLM 2012 -------------------------------- Go to the SPLM 2012 directory* and then the install_splm directory and run setup.exe to install SPLM.Select the SmartPlant License Manager option. When prompted choose "License Machine" option.- After SPLM is install go to the installation directory "C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin" and Run 'Generate Machine ID' (GenMachineGUI.exe)*and enter output file name to generate ID to the text file (example splmkey.txt"). File is written the same directory as GenMachineGui.exe.- Run as administrator "SPLM 2012 License Generator_DownLoadLy.iR.exe". When window appears paste MachineID in top window generated from previous step. - Enter Service = 735 and find product (like CAESAR II) on list and add seats (example 100)---> Use shift or control to select all the lines at the same time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!	- Select Generate Key and copy to Notepad and save---> NOTE: A file (key12.txt) including the key is written on the directory that contains "SPLM2012.exe" 's file.- Start SPLM (license.exe)* select 'Install and Remove' option* choose 'Install License Key' option and paste copied license (Step 7) in the field 'License key'* press OK.Message will return 'License key was successfully installed'. If you get error that license is not within expiray period - license willbe valid in next day.- Run License.exe again and in the root menu of the SPLM select option 'Configure and test -> Select License Machine for Client'*enter your PC Name (get this by opening a commnad prompt and typeing 'hostname') in the field 'License machine'* press OK.- In the license.exe root menu select option 'Display ->Show key status' should show key type* number of seats* and expiration date.keys.- Install Intergraph prodoct and Select License type 'SPLM License

Note: while generating key through splm ****** must must must must select all entries with 100 seats and these emtries must be higlighted as blue coloured. Otherwise key will be generated for the last component for which you put 100 seats. Therefore must select all pvelite componentes duly highlighted as blue showing that three are selected them press generate key.

----------


## rosenice

I require paulin research group prg tuorials. Kindly let me know how to start.

Thanks and regards

----------


## rosenice

For uday_p31*

Just regenerate the key. I assume that you have your machine ID saved . Just take your machine ID open splmkey-gen.exe and paste in it above window. Put 100 in three components of pvelite i.e PVE* PVA* PVB. 
Also put 735 in period. Now press shift key and select three components with 100 seats value so that three are highlighted. Now press generate key. Right click your mouse in lower key window and pick select all then click copy. ( you can also copy from your text file which is automatically created in your splmkey-gen folder. 



Rest of the process is same as you have done before.See More: Intergraph PV Elite 2016 v18 ---------Download here

----------


## rosenice

Upto pvelite 2016 i can install any version from 2005 to 2016 in only two minutes. 

I use *****ed or trial versions for learning only. I will use their commercial leased version for commercial works .

I respect all software designers as they are intelligent people and we should appreciate them by buying their products

----------


## rosenice

PWhen I rank the software designers * I rank technosoft as first position for developing ametank and ampreva. Then codeware compress* then others. 

I need latest cra-ck-d versions of ametank and ampreva for evaluation of new features and learning. 

If anybody have plz send me link through private msg option. 

Thanks

----------


## rosenice

Dear friends* pvelite has launched service pack 1 (SP1) available at intergraph websites for account holders and clients. Could any of you use your company account using pvelite to download this update and upload for this forum. This update is launched on 31 march 2017 and will help to import pvelite model into step file format and this step file can be opened in solidworks to get fabrication drawings. 

I hope Some of you will surely upload it here.

----------


## rosenice

Please upload service pack 1 of pvelite 2017 which allows to export pvelite model to step format which can further imported into solidworks for detailed drawings. It is available at intergraph website for its clients and login account holders. Anybody can use his company account to download this update SP1

----------


## rosenice

Pvelite 2017 and its service pack are available  at  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I need ametank 9 or 10and "4d mechanical " sostware for pressure vessels and heat exchangers.  Plz share if you have these softwares even trial versions.

----------


## gerge22

> Pvelite 2017 and its service pack are available  at  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> I need ametank 9 or 10and "4d mechanical " sostware for pressure vessels and heat exchangers.  Plz share if you have these softwares even trial versions.



try bentley vessel. between pvelite and bentley vessel i have almost everything i need to design pressure vessels and heat exchangers. Bentley vessel also has a tank part. Also you can find coade tank on downloady as well. Ametank is overrated .

----------


## rosenice

I am looking for a utility for interconversion or translation of pvelite and codeware compress files.

Codeware has one utility for its models as below which give vessel information from the xml file. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Somebody give me clue that using sql lite viewers * pvelite file data can be seen and data can be taken out from tables to form BOQ and convert into xml format but I dont know all about this.

There are some people who have developed their customized utilities to work with translation of pvelite and codeware compress files into other 3d cad formats.

There is one good software PV 3D for pressure vessel and heat exchanger design can be seen on youtube with egyptian engrs movies. Anybody have its demo or set up * plz share.

I need good engineering programmers for software development. Skilled programmers or suggestions are welcomed.

----------


## madil529

Have you installed PV Elite
kindly guide which version and step by step procedure

----------


## rosenice

Can somebody share newer version of  Pvelite released in December 2017 

i.e Pvelite 2018.

----------


## rosenice

Pvelite 2018 released in December 2017 

Can somebody share

----------


## cungxt

New version of PV Elite 2018 cw ***** is on this site: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I'm trying to set up

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot indeed

See More: Intergraph PV Elite 2016 v18 ---------Download here

----------


## rosenice

I downloaded pvelite 2018 from 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

but it works only in windows 10

Anybody installed it in wondows 8.1 or 7. Please share your comments if installed in wondows 7 or 8.1

----------


## rosenice

Dear Friends, 

I have downloaded pvelite 2018 from downloadly.ir but it only worked in windows 10 x64bit and did not installed in windows 8.1 x64 bit and windows 7 32bit.

If anybody installed in windows 8.1 and windows 7 and works perfect ,  please share your method and pc details.

----------


## rosenice

Dear do you know complete operation of multikey or MKbus. Actually I used ***** of pvelite 2008 for pvelite 2018 and it says the driver is too old. I want to make a new ***** with updated driver using the same reg key as given in pvlite 2008 *****.
Anybody expert in multikey operation

Looking for ur best response.

----------


## Deklan2010

Hi there.

Can someone share PV Elite 2018 serial number?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## rosenice

Download pvelite 2018 SP1 from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

It is repacked package and does not require serial.

----------


## Deklan2010

Thanks.
The installation of these files has an issue about ingrDataGen.dll
Can someone provide information about that?
Best regards.

----------


## diegolapaco@gmail.com

Hi. I did all you indicated, but still have problems.."The Key is invalid and cannot be evaluated. PLease ienter de the correct key"  Could you help me?? Thank in advance..regards

----------


## rosenice

ingrDataGen.dll. error

Usually this issue come when you use 32bit System. Use windows 8.1 or 10 x64 and fully updated. However pvelite works even this issue come. You can ignore this issue and go ahead to use the software.

----------


## Deklan2010

Thanks rosenice.

----------


## Inamullah Khan

hi,
I couldn't do it....I did this: SPLM folder----run setup.exe---run genmachinegui.exe---after that I cant find the output file name????

----------


## danielsayao

I've been trying to install PV Elite 2014, 2016 2017 and even 2008, without success.. Does someone have a working version or method? I prefer the 2008 version.

----------


## danielsayao

The last try I did gave me this error message when I launched it: "SPLM Failed: No Grade-Level Seat Available - PVE - myhostname



Any insights?See More: Intergraph PV Elite 2016 v18 ---------Download here

----------


## abbasdivian

Hi all, can anyone upload "sp_k*e*y*g*e*n" for 2007 and 2008 and 2009 versions of intergraph software?
thank you.

----------


## pareen9

add seats (example 100)... I can't add seat.. please help

----------


## anhthoichoem

PV ELITE 2018 SP2
LINK VIDEO INSTALL AND DOWNLOAD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nir

Hi everybody.
We have provide a big collection of Intergraph and AVEVA Products. They are ready for knowledge sharing and friendly Exchange for extend the collection.
To get more Information please find us via below Email:

###### nirfoad@gmail.com ########

####Intergragh Products########
SmartPlant Materialsmartplant instrumentation (Intools)
SmartPlant Review; SmartSketch; PVElite
intergraph SmartMarine; SmartPlant PIDCadWorx
SmartPlant 3D; SmartPlant Isometrics
SmartPlant Electrical; caesar II; TANK and ...
########AVEVA Products##################
AVEVA Everything3D; AVEVA P&ID; AVEVA Electrical
AVEVA PDMS; AVEVA MARINE; AVEVA Instrumentation
AVEVA BOCAD; AVEVA Diagrams; AVEVA LFM Server
AVEVA Explant; AVEVA Implant; AVEVA Open steel
AVEVA Pipe Stress Interface; AVEVA PMLPublisher
AVEVA Review; AVEVA VANTAGE Plant Engineering Workbench and ...

----------


## danielfer09

please re-upload the 2012 SPLM that includes the equipment. Thank you

----------


## sunnydo

> add seats (example 100)... I can't add seat.. please help



click to the box, input 100 AND ENTER, done

----------


## alone_night

Dear all
I have a problem during setup PV Elite 2019. I set op SPLM success, but when setup PVE, error 1904 appear. My desktop use window 7.
could anybody solves it to me? Thank you so much.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smarimuthu

Dear friends
Could please send any one SPLM 2012 License Generator for pvelite. please send the following mail id rsrajkamal21@gmail.com

----------


## agent_four

I have two questions:
1) is it necessary for concurrent license option to be selected?
2) i want to generate keys for all Caesar II modules (they are 14 total). Do i have to add 100 seats for each module?  Or should the sum/total of number of seats of all modules be 100?

thanks

----------

